
Here Are the Signs the Bitcoin Bubble Is About to Burst - pegasuscollins
http://fortune.com/2018/02/02/bitcoin-bubble-burst-trouble/
======
jgritty
Article is fairly lacking in terms of "signs". More like "here are a bunch of
opinions from Monday morning QB economists."

